# Should Apple buy out Microsoft?



## rubaiyat (Feb 3, 2011)

Given that Apple was allowed by the Anti-trust busters, should it buy out Microsoft and what should it do with it?

Financially it is feasible, and could be managed with Apple's and Microsoft's cash reserves. Given Microsoft's poor management and flat earnings, there would be plenty of room for improvement of Microsoft.

What would be the implications for both companies and the computer industry?


----------



## SGilbert (Feb 3, 2011)

I would think the anti trust boys would definitely dis-allow it.  Apple would control 99% on all OS's.

However, the commonality would be VERY interesting, to say the least.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 3, 2011)

One question: why in the world would they do that?

It's financially feasible for me to go buy 6 cans of cat food right now. I certainly have the money to do so. Guess what? I have no cat.

Simply having enough money to do something is absolutely no justification to actually doing that something.

Should Apple buy Microsoft? Hell no... There isn't a single good reason to do so.


----------



## artov (Feb 5, 2011)

No, but they should buy Nokia. Maybe they'll learn how to build phones that can be use also be used in cold weather.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 5, 2011)

Why would Apple create an entire phone based around cold-weather use, when cold-weather use only happens a fraction of the year in a fraction of the world?

There are plenty of inexpensive, great solutions for using touchscreen devices in cold weather, like the plethora of styluses (stylii?) available today.  No need to build functionality into a phone that can be easily solved for under $20.

Buying a whole company to integrate functionality into a device that will be used a fraction of the year in a fraction of the world?  What a complete waste of time and money.  Seriously.  Last time I went skiing my phone worked wonderfully with a simple stylus and was every bit as useable.  Not once did I wish that my fat-gloved fingers would register on the tiny screen -- the stylus was more than adequate, and with gloves on, worked better than actually trying to touch the screen with inch-wide, gloved fingers.


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 5, 2011)

Apple officially states that the iPhone should not be used in freezing temperature. Apple recently denied a Finnish user warranty coverage when their phone exploded in slightly-below-freezing temperature. It has nothing to do with styluses.

Apple is not alone in the claim that their products shouldn't be used beow freezing, though. A lot of phones have very restrictive listed operating temperature. But it is absurd. Winter happens. People use phones outdoors. Give me a break.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2011)

Just because someone can, why should they?

Microsoft is good - as in, good to have competition.
The same goes for Nokia - let them design what they like for their fans. Maybe they'll get back to the innovation they had in the 1990s... 
Competition is good, it helps innovation.


----------



## rubaiyat (Feb 9, 2011)

Since I posted this Apple is now *Largest Company in the World* by market value. Makes Microsoft an even easier buy out.

Given that Apple has no presence in the server market, little in the business market and substantially lost what it had in Education, there could be territory to grab.

I do understand that it would be a cultural clash, but think how many souls could be lifted to the light!


----------



## fryke (Feb 9, 2011)

?? Seriously: It doesn't make any sense at all.

1.) Apple doesn't consider the work of Microsoft as very valuable to their own plans. Sure, they're glad MS still makes Office for the Mac, but none of MS' projects could be considered key to Apple's future.

2.) Microsoft was allowed to go on in the 90s partly because there _was_ competition in the OS market as well.

3.) Being larger in market value doesn't in any way mean you need to buy the company that previously was larger. There's no cause and effect here. No logical link.

4.) Apple's not continuing to lose market share. It's currently gaining in home, business and education.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 9, 2011)

rubaiyat said:


> Since I posted this Apple is now *Largest Company in the World* by market value. Makes Microsoft an even easier buy out.



Apple could also easily buy out Fiat, Jimmy Dean, and a whole slew of other companies.  That doesn't make buying out Microsoft any better of an idea, and it makes even less sense.  Again, just because they CAN doesn't mean they SHOULD or that they would benefit from it.

Think about it: Apple buys out Microsoft... then what?  Microsoft's server platform is written atop a completely different codebase.  They have too much "baggage" in the way of failed products and/or lines that aren't going anywhere (think: Windows 7 phone).  Apple would have to gut the company as a whole, start mainly from scratch, making the whole buyout a losing proposition.



> Given that Apple has no presence in the server market,


The Mac mini and Mac OS X Server software prove your comment otherwise. 





> and substantially lost what it had in Education,


Eh?  I recall recently reading an article about a school supplying ALL of their students with iPads instead of textbooks.  If that's not a presence in education, I don't know what is.

I am just not seeing the benefit of buying Microsoft.  I could be persuaded otherwise with reason and argument, but those reasons and arguments have not been clearly set forth as of yet.  In fact, I don't think they exist.  Apple buying Microsoft is just not a good idea -- it wouldn't further Apple's business model, Microsoft has nothing that Apple needs, and it would cause a huge hit to Apple's cash reserves for little (if any) gain.


----------



## fryke (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmm... Buying a car company could give us the iCar, though. Think of a Smart car that goes through Apple's design machine. Sure, it'll be missing a reverse gear in version one, but I hear version two will allow you to reverse *IF* you are a MobileMe user.


----------



## rubaiyat (Feb 12, 2011)

1. Worst house in best street

2. The law is always interpreted according to how much money you have. Apple can always buy its own country and have its own laws.

3. Excuse me just have to attend my Fortune 500 Mac mini server&#8230; _(*off mike:* What did I tell you, don't stop fanning it with the newspaper&#8230 _

4. _*A*_ school has bought iPads? That's sewn up the education market right there.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 12, 2011)

How would purchasing Microsoft address any of those concerns?


----------

